# grant walnut wood steering wheel



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

Has anyone purchased and used one of these on a 68 my car allthough very nice isnt a trailored concourse car but a very nice drive quality car I think these look pretty good any thoughts or opinions????? easy to install any tips


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

If original is fine stick with it IMO or at least dont discard it and keep for later date. You need extract puller to remove wheel of spline' easy job. Horn connections will have to reintalled to button on Grant wheel or relocated.


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

mine is cracked . Can they be refurbished? if so prbablly expensive I would think


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

If its lightly cracked it adds to the cars patina  if extensive then it can be restored no problems. Is it the 3 spoke absorbing wheel ? very nice wheel.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

68gtohawk8369 said:


> mine is cracked . Can they be refurbished? if so prbablly expensive I would think


Not expensive, they can be restored for under $100, one kit can restore several steering wheels;

STEERING WHEEL REPAIR KIT-POR-15 Inc.


----------



## 68_Goat (Nov 7, 2008)

Here's mine...I like it. Had the original on it and it was too thin, IMO. Sorry about the out of focus pic.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Not expensive, they can be restored for under $100, one kit can restore several steering wheels;
> 
> STEERING WHEEL REPAIR KIT-POR-15 Inc.


Can that be used to repair a wood wheel?? Mine's got just a super thin single crack I'd like to take care of.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

68gtohawk8369 said:


> Has anyone purchased and used one of these on a 68 my car allthough very nice isnt a trailored concourse car but a very nice drive quality car I think these look pretty good any thoughts or opinions????? easy to install any tips


I have one, new in box. Perfect condition, its for sale. The mounting kit will fit 69-74, you'd need to get the proper mounting kit.

Its a nice wheel. They look great and it feels great in your hand. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f49/grant-steering-wheel-sale-24935/


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

All 3 spokes are cracked on the back of the steering wheel on my '67 GTO (see photo). You can't really see the damage without looking closely, but you can feel it when you are driving. My friend, who is a professional restorer says that this is "the wrong steering wheel" for this car, anyway and he recommends replacing it with a reproduction wood steering wheel. 

I have a few questions:

1. My car is almost completely original (original upholstery, headliner, vinyl top, dashboard). The only modifications are replacement of the original 2 bbl carburetor with a 4 bbl and addition of after-market air-conditioning and power brakes. Would replacing the steering wheel with a wooden reproduction make my car less authentic and less desirable? (I'd keep the old one around, just in case). I realize this is a personal decision. I'm just curious what you guys think. 

2. The horn doesn't work and my friend says that parts to replace the horn switches are not available. Does anyone know how to repair them?

3. The metallic parts of the steering wheel are dull. What's the best way to clean them up so they look more like new?


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

That looks like the original wheel to me. I would repair it and keep it if it were mine. The horn issue could be any number of things. Horn relay, bad horns, wiring, etc, you need to find out why it isn't working. It can probably be fixed. I'm not sure about the finish on your wheel.
See the photo link below. 

Phantom Blue 1967 GTO Hardtop - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Photo Detail


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

6T5GOAT said:


> That looks like the original wheel to me. I would repair it and keep it if it were mine. The horn issue could be any number of things. Horn relay, bad horns, wiring, etc, you need to find out why it isn't working. It can probably be fixed. I'm not sure about the finish on your wheel.


It is the original wheel as far as I know. The cracks are all on the back where you can't even see them unless you are in the driver's seat. I'm not sure they even need to be fixed. My mechanic told me that the problem with the horn is the switches on the wheel. The left one works, but generates a very weak sound, the right one doesn't work at all. 

I agree with your recommendation to just keep the original wheel.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Most of the time the contacts in the wheel for the horn can be cleaned.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Goat67 said:


> It is the original wheel as far as I know. The cracks are all on the back where you can't even see them unless you are in the driver's seat. I'm not sure they even need to be fixed. My mechanic told me that the problem with the horn is the switches on the wheel. The left one works, but generates a very weak sound, the right one doesn't work at all.
> 
> I agree with your recommendation to just keep the original wheel.


The wheel appears correct but the center cap is wrong, probably from a 68. The 67 cap said "Energy Absorbing" in the green area and had a chrome finish.

I'm with Rukee on the contacts. They provide the ground for the horns to sound and corroded contacts don't do that. ALSO, make sure the column is well grounded. At the steering coupler, there is a ground strap that makes connectivity from the upper shaft to the lower. It is on one of the coupling bolts. If that is broken, the horns may not work. I would start by testing the horns first to see if they even work. Use a jumper wire to power them.


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> The wheel appears correct but the center cap is wrong, probably from a 68. The 67 cap said "Energy Absorbing" in the green area and had a chrome finish.


Thanks. Do you have a picture of the correct center cap from a '67?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Goat67 said:


> Thanks. Do you have a picture of the correct center cap from a '67?


I'll take one today and post it.


----------



## GTOdaughter (Apr 4, 2011)

*steering wheel help?*

Hello...I feel like an "intruder" on this guy forum..however, after all my research---y'all might be the ones to know!
My dad had 2 GTO's, one he fully restored and the other he was still working on. After cleaning out his garage, I came across this steering wheel. I threw it away, my husband had a fit and explained what it was...how do I know if it is "real" and where or how would I determine its value? Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

GTOdaughter said:


> Hello...I feel like an "intruder" on this guy forum..however, after all my research---y'all might be the ones to know!
> My dad had 2 GTO's, one he fully restored and the other he was still working on. After cleaning out his garage, I came across this steering wheel. I threw it away, my husband had a fit and explained what it was...how do I know if it is "real" and where or how would I determine its value? Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


No need to feel like an intruder here...Welcome...:seeya:
The wheel isn't an original to a GTO by the "Made in Mexico" stamp on the back but your husband's right by having you keep it. It's in very nice condition and is worth something to someone. I will do a little research on the 996 stamp and see what I can come up with.


----------



## GTOdaughter (Apr 4, 2011)

Great, Thank you. I figured it probably wasn't original (due to the Mexico stamp)..but wasn't 100% for sure.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It's discontinued. The number doesn't come up. This is the closest I could find in the Grant line-up. $125 new, so maybe $35 for yours on craigslist. Measure the diameter and the offset. It will fit many cars with the correct adaptor hub.


----------



## GTOdaughter (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok, thank you....I appreciate the info..now I know where to start.


----------

